# Best Army in 6th Edition: A Debate



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Ok guys, we've had a few months to play 6th ed with new FAQs, updates, and tournaments to help decide what army really is the best in 6th ed.

We are going to base this off of who can make the cheesiest list with allies and 2k points, no double FOC.

You don't need to list the full list and all of its details, but just describe what the main parts of the build is. 

The list should make your opponent want to throat punch the judge for allowing a list like it into the building.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

k.
Fateweaver, some demon princes, 27 flamers.

GG everything-except-necron-flyer-spam


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Ya tzeentch daemons are definitely a scary force


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> k.
> Fateweaver, some demon princes, 27 flamers.
> 
> GG everything-except-necron-flyer-spam


Why only 27? At 2k points you can take up to 54...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

OP said no double FOC, Mossy 

I'd agree with Necrons, simply due to the ability to mass spam powerful flyers.

3x Doomscythes
5-ish Night Scythes with small squads aboard.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Sisters...

seriously though...prolly Space Wolves...maybe Chaos but they are still too new.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

why sisters or wolves?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nurgle Bikers are pretty spammable. T6 Fear causers is a hard nut and the only reason they are not more dangerous is the lack of being able to score or be taken as troops. Nurgle spawn are nasty as well cheers to t6 3 wounds and T6 meaning no instagib and most force weapons/instant death attacks wound on a 6 anyway (Sicarius, Khan, Diresword etc). Again, issue is that they share slots with other Fast Attack and/or not troops. Nurgle Autocannons Havocs in an aegis line, babysitting a nurgle lord used as a pm tax who shoots an icarus line. PM who can take 2 Plasma/Melta, and up to 3 Combi-Weapons on the Champ. Massed Rhinos with Havoc Launchers. 

Guard are pretty disgusting with Vendettas, mass autocannons, and cheapish av14 walls.

Grey Knights - Draigo, paladins, dreadknights, s8 riflemen dreads, vindicare, coteaz with massed chimera (can literally field 25 of the buggers in a 2k list).


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

As most people have already said the top 3 armies are (in no particular order):

Imperial Guard - Vendetta's, Manticores, 3 special weapon Veterans in Chimeras (who are also scoring), large blobs of quality troops (due to orders), the games highest amount of quality air defense alongside cheap and versatile HQs. Oh my!

Necrons: "Look at my Night Scythe, my Night Scythe's amazing......"
Also, Tesla and Gauss weapons are slightly over the top for the points you pay.

Grey Knights: Nothing says "we are better than you" quite like these guys. Simply put, they are marines with storm bolters, force weapons, weirdo grenades and all kinds of special rules that provides them with an edge in every field of the game. Also, if you want, most of their weapons have better strenght than all other armies weapons of the same type for a minimum points investment. Not to mention the flexible Psycannon almost all units can get.

And I haven't even mentioned their options for getting Guardsmen-like Obliterators, Death Cult Assassins, Scoring two wound terminators, Chimeras and the über efficient Psyfleman Dreadnought. All 6th edition did to them was to make their vehicles' "Psychic Pilot" less obnoxious. In 6th edition GW's "Strictly Better" Knights are still boss.


----------

